# LAN Browsing

## axslinger

When trying to browse my LAN through Konqueror, I get an error message: Could Not Connect to Host Localhost.  My samba server is set up properly on another machine.  I have been using it through Win98 for years.  I've gone through the Lan Browsing configuration and everything looks correct.  Any ideas?

Brian

----------

## klieber

moving to networking.

--kurt

----------

## axslinger

Excuse moi.  Lan browsing is a function of a Desktop Environment.

----------

## klieber

 *axslinger wrote:*   

> Excuse moi.  Lan browsing is a function of a Desktop Environment.

 

I made a statement, not an accusation.  Little hyper-sensitive, are we?

--kurt

----------

## phypor

 *axslinger wrote:*   

> When trying to browse my LAN through Konqueror, I get an error message: Could Not Connect to Host Localhost.  My samba server is set up properly on another machine.  I have been using it through Win98 for years.  I've gone through the Lan Browsing configuration and everything looks correct.  Any ideas?
> 
> Brian

 

emerge xfsamba

----------

## JHuizingh

I have the same problem as the original poster, and I was wondering exactly what xfsamba would do to fix it?  Can anyone give more detail as to how to fix this problem?

----------

## lecholet

I got the thing working without net-misc/xfsamba. I do have emerge net-fs/samba though for beign able to browse netbios host. If you only want to browse your lan for ftp, http..etc, you dont need samba at all, but you have to run 'lisa start' for it to work. you can add it to your rc scripts by typing 'rc-update add lisa default' in order to start it everytime you boot.

If it still doesnt work, try configuring lisa in kde control panel under network->lan browsing. You even have a nice wizard there to make the configuration even easier!

good luck.

regards,

lecholet

----------

## gerni

i allways get the error-msg.:

/etc/init.d/lisa start

bash: /etc/init.d/lisa: /sbin/runscript: bad interpreter: Permission denied

i'm logged in as root..

----------

## Wheelsner

Not sure ifs the same problem but if your getting the message on start-up then the same thing happened to me.  It seemed the permissions on '/etc/init.d/lisa' were set incorrectly by default ie. it wasn't set as executable.  Setting it as executable by root, group and others fixed it for me.

----------

## gerni

thanks a lot! that was the problem!

----------

## RockHound

Morning,

well I happend to have the problem that i can't find lisa. Sounds funny but this is what happens:

```
bash-2.05a# rc-update add lisa default

 * lisa not executable; skipping

 * Caching service dependencies...                                        [ ok ]

 * rc-update complete.

bash-2.05a#
```

When i do an emerge search i get this:

```
bash-2.05a# emerge -s lisa

Searching...

[ Results for search key : lisa ]

[ Applications found : 0 ]

bash-2.05a#
```

The wierd thing is that "lisa start" works perfectly... Anyone know what i am doing wrong?

---

UPDATE:

Oops ... should have looked at the last two post ... my bad.  :Smile: 

----------

